# Agressive behavior 30 days + after heartworm tx...



## nitabee14 (Feb 28, 2009)

I sent this question to one of your folks via email, and finally figured out how to post a question in (what I hope) is the correct category so I thought I'd try for an answer from others, also..

I have an 18 month old GSD who has been a total asset to our family. We have had him since he was about 12 weeks old. He was recently diagnosed with Heartworms and went through what seemed like and excrutiating treatment. He received a deep shot in a back muscle and has been confined (more or less) in the yard and house with no walks, running or high activity. The past 2 weeks he seems much better, happier and more back to "normal" after being very sore. So, here is my problem..... he and my 6 year old daughter have always been best buddies. Inseperable and best of friends. he has NEVER shown aggression in any form. However, the past couple of weeks, though he seems back to normal after treatment, he has become aggressive with my daughter. With no prompting at all he has growled and snapped at her face. Tonight, during what is a normal "family" time around the TV, he did it walking by her as she was sitting in a chair. I'm flabergasted at his behavior and have and will continue keeping them separated while I try and decide what to do. My vet says that the treatment (Immetcide, or something of the like) has no side effect of aggression and cannot give me an answer. I cannot keep a dog with aggression toward my daughter, of course, but I was just curious if you have heard of this sort of issue. He has not been "fixed" as we had really wanted to breed him, some people tell me that that could be a factor. It is my plan to try and sell him, I guess and try again as we love the breed. Any info would be appreciated. P.S. he has had a full check up, we had his thyroid checked and is now heartworm free, thank goodness!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I never noticed any aggression with my foster who went through heartworm treatment. Sounds like he has some energy he is not able to let rip. How long since his treatment? Be sure to watch him with your daughter until you get this sorted out. He still may not be feeling well. He is also in his teenage years which is a testing time. You need to make sure you are the alpha in his world. Crank up the training, make it fun, and it does not expel too much energy since he needs quiet time. Gsd's need a job, whether its playing fetch, training and such.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I agree - This sounds like more a product of his age than anything to do with the heartworm treatment. A lot of dogs start pushing the envelope at around his age. There are some great training programs that will help him redirect that energy towards something positive. 

Unless he is a top show or performance dog with the titles to go with it, please reconsider your plans to breed. There are WAY too many GSDs out there already and not enough homes to go around. We're seeing partial litters being surrendered to shelters right now by people who weren't able to sell all the pups, so it's not a great time to be breeding in any case. There are lots of good folks on the breeding section of the board who may be able to help you assess whether or not your boy should be bred, or just enjoyed as a wonderful pet and family member.


----------



## nitabee14 (Feb 28, 2009)

I understand about the lack of activity for the past weeks maybe making him antsy, but again... my jaw dropped when I saw the aggression towards my 6 y/o daughter (besides it really really hurt her feeelings







. I guess I was thinking that they would never have a conflict. I am in true hopes that it can be sorted and I see a difference when he can have more activity. We all typically play, learn and excercise a lot. I hadn't even considered him being in his "teenage" years... lol! I have a 13 y/o son, and NOW that makes A LOT of sense!







I'm also afraid that Kane (GSD) will sense my apprehension with them (daughter and Kane) together. I will watch and please, if you think of anything else, feel free to let me know..... P.S. I will def consider not breeding him.... supposedly his dad was flown in from Germany and the breeder wanted to keep the bloodline going... makes me no difference, he just has had the BEST demeanor.... until recently. Thanks Again, Nita


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

He can have the best bloodlines in the world on both sides and still should not necessarily be bred. If you get to a point where you're strongly considering it, post his pictures and pedigree on the breeding section and get some input. There are lots of very knowledgable people on there who can help steer you in the right direction.

Sounds like you're on top of the behavior situation and yes - definitely fixable, just gotta provide lots of structure and direction during the teen years. i've got a 15 year old son myself, so I'm experiencing the joys of the human version too and can relate!









ETA: I'd start with Nothing in Life is Free (NILIF) as a training protocol. It's kind of a catch all but works well for dogs with behavior like his. Is there a good local obedience class you can take him to? That can help as well.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I agree with the NILIF would most likely help. I would also recommend some mental stimulation if he is still to be limited in physical exercise. 

Mental thread 1 

Mental Stimulation 2


----------

